# Slotzinnen



## coup de pouce

Dag iedereen,

Telkens als ik een brief in het Nederlands schrijf, heb ik moeilijkheden met de slotzin.
Het moet noch te formeel, noch te informeel zijn.

Hier zijn sommige dat ik vaak gebruik.

_Met vriendelijke groeten
Hoogachtend
Tot gauw_

Jullie ideeën voor verschillende omstandigheden zijn welkom.

BVD


----------



## Svenshinhan

'Met vriendelijke groet(en)' kan je eigenlijk bij elke informele brief gebruiken. Als je bijvoorbeeld kennissen of vrienden schrijft.
'Hoogachtend' is voornamelijk voor formele brieven, zoals sollicitatiebrieven of als je een verzoek indient bij een of andere instantie (gemeente, bedrijf, etc.)
'Tot gauw' gebruik je bij mensen waar je vaak mee omgaat. 'Groetjes'/'Groeten' werkt ook prima.

Met 'hoogachtend' voor formele doeleinden en 'met vriendelijke groet' voor informele doeleinden kom je een heel eind. Ik gebruik meestal niet veel meer dan dat.


----------



## coup de pouce

Dank je voor je uitleg.
Ik veronderstel dat _Hartelijke groeten_ tussen _Vriendelijke groeten_ en _Groeten_ ligt.
Is dat juist?


----------



## Lopes

Ik persoonlijk vind 'met vriendelijke groeten' eigenlijk vrij formeel, maar niet zo formeel als 'hoogachtend'. 
'Met vriendelijke groeten' gebruik ik meestal bij bijvoorbeeld een verzoek om informatie op internet sites (van de NS, of een online winkel).


----------



## Svenshinhan

coup de pouce said:


> Dank je voor je uitleg.
> Ik veronderstel dat _Hartelijke groeten_ tussen _Vriendelijke groeten_ en _Groeten_ ligt.
> Is dat juist?



Ja, zo ongeveer. Ik kom het niet vaak tegen, maar ik denk dat je hartelijk/vriendelijk gewoon met elkaar kan afwisselen. Ik ben me in ieder geval niet bewust van een groot verschil in betekenis tussen de twee.


----------



## coup de pouce

Veel dank voor jullie duidelijke en nuttige uitleggen


----------



## Grytolle

Als je naar een van je landgenoten schrijft kun je in een informeel situatie ook "Salukes" gebruiken.


----------

